# Spring Crappie Sale $2.95 shipping



## dwaz (Jan 23, 2013)

Spring Crappie Sale is on NOW !! Shipping on ALL orders is ony $2.95..!!! Stock up on all your fishing supplies before the season begins!!
Will post the Feb. fishing show we will be attending soon..


----------

